# Altar Calls- The Baptist Sacrament



## panta dokimazete (Nov 2, 2008)

[video=youtube;keLhn_01mBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keLhn_01mBA[/video]

saw this here - great blog


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow! I not only watched this one on Altar Calls, but also watched a few of the "related" videos. Good strong stuff. 

The one where he tells his deacons that they may after this service--go home and listen to Joel Olsteen if they want self-esteem, cause he's not preaching it just cracked me up!


----------



## davidsuggs (Nov 2, 2008)

The sad legacy of Charles Finney.


----------



## Herald (Nov 2, 2008)

Were it that this thing was limited just to certain Baptist churches. It is evident throughout broad evangelicalism.


----------



## Clay7926 (Nov 2, 2008)

WOW! This is awesome! It's something that I wish was stressed at my former church. Sadly, this message brings back memories of 30-60 minute long altar calls on Sunday mornings/evenings. 

His title is quite interesting, I must say. However, I disagree--the altar call is not just the 'Baptist sacrament.'


----------

